# CCK 1303 - Remove the Lacquer?



## Vertigo (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi guys,

My CCK 1303 showed up yesterday afternoon, and having today off I decided to use it to prepare all three of my meals. Being a carbon junkie, I was a little disappointed by the lack of any visible patina at the end of the day, which got me online only to learn that it's laminated, or lacquered, to help prevent this.

My question is, if I don't have any problem caring for carbon, is it prudent to remove the lacquer rather than letting it wear off naturally? I know acetone is often recommended for this: would I apply it to the entire blade, or just the lower half beneath the kuro-uchi finish? Is the carbon laminated because it's particularly reactive and foul smelling, so maybe letting it degrade on it's own is for the best?

Any comments welcome,

-Jack


----------



## Vertigo (Mar 4, 2011)

As an aside, I love this knife. First experience with a chuka-bocho and definitely not the last.

Tonight's dinner, courtesy of the CCK, is 3-minute "Asian" salad!


----------



## UglyJoe (Mar 4, 2011)

You could remove with acetone, but be careful with the Kurouchi finish. Acetone shouldn't take it off, but scrubbing could flake it off. Most of my carbon knives I have removed the lacquer on, but for whatever reason, I didn't with the CCK. Where it has worn off the blade has taken a dead black patina though, so that's pretty cool.

I'd let it wear off naturally with this one, but that's just me...


----------



## Chef Niloc (Mar 4, 2011)

UglyJoe said:


> You could remove with acetone, but be careful with the Kurouchi finish. Acetone shouldn't take it off, but scrubbing could flake it off. Most of my carbon knives I have removed the lacquer on, but for whatever reason, I didn't with the CCK. Where it has worn off the blade has taken a dead black patina though, so that's pretty cool.
> 
> I'd let it wear off naturally with this one, but that's just me...



+1, I'd let it wear off. BTW nice board.


----------



## Vertigo (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks, that's the little Boardsmith I won which, single handedly, destroyed the joy I once felt in every other board I own.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Mar 5, 2011)

Here is mine in action
http://www.idealchef.com/recipe/5-spice-tuna-with-a-citrus-soy-glaze.html


----------



## zeusbheld (May 26, 2014)

Good to know acetone will work. I'm thinking of de-lacquering my 1301. 

1301's HUGE compared to the 1303 (about 40cm longer and quite a bit wider). I'm thinking I'll buff it up flat on a stone, lose the kuroichi finish and play around with using mustard to deliberately make a patina. I've seen some interesting designs done this way, and the thing's big enough to paint a mural. 

That's not a project for right now, though...


----------



## jsjs103121 (May 26, 2014)

I tried this method here  and it worked out pretty well for my Fujiwara FKH petty. Your CCK 1301 will look crazy awesome with that sort of patina all over on that big blade IMO.


----------



## zeusbheld (May 29, 2014)

^
i have to admit i gasped a bit when i saw the tiger-striped blade in the beginning. hmmmmmmmmmmm maybe i remove lacquer, buff it up, and lacquer in a design (dragon, whatever) then use that as a mask/reverse rather than stencil an image on. oh, yes. the dream is alive. meanwhile in the near-term i'll focus on rudimentary sharpening without rolling the edge (too much).


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 29, 2014)

I have used an artist sponge (kind for putting texture on rocks). Gives a finer patterning. 50/50 mustard & white vinegar < lemon juice.


----------

